

Why I'm Happy Netflix Raised Its Prices - mvs
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/why_im_happy_netflix_raised_it.html

======
pragmatic
". Today we have Netflix available on 10 devices in our home. My wife can be
watching a World War II documentary on her iPhone, while I watch a DVD. And at
the same the kids watch Toy Story 3 on the computer, all for no incremental
charge. "

I'll have to test this.

You can't watch a movie on two pc's with the same account at the same time.

Does this not apply to phones and pc's or other devices?

